# La Muscle Vasculator



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

hey folks, this is my first post. i was just looking for some info from anyone who has used La Muscle's Vasculator or any other good nitric oxide products in general.

i used Bsn's nitrix stacked with NO xplode and to be honest it sucked big time. i recently ordered some of the Vasculator from La Muscle to give that a try. (i'll keep this updated about the results)

basically im looking to find out if nitric oxide products are actually worth while?

cheers

Ross


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

some like them some dont... for me extreme nutritions liquid fury is the best by far! its technically not a NO product but itll get you an amazing pump!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ross, you'll find LA Muscle and Maximuscle produce very mediocre products but sell them at very high prices, this allows them HUGE marketing budgets which mean beginners and less experienced people think they are the number one companies. All I can quote you is the old addage "DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!"

I own a supplement company and I will say there are a plethora of other UK companies who are much cheaper and better than the first 2 I mentioned.


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. i had a look at the liquid fury stuff, seems like a strong suppliment.

Extreme, i had a look on your website, is this your own suppliments company? there is a few things im looking at buying from it. seems like a really great place for supps and clothes.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ross, yes it's my company. We're straight, honest and to the point, no BS and no misleading marketing, I pride myself on it being the best it can be.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

always found la muscle products quite realiable havent used all there products but the ones i have have been very good so no reason why this should be any different.


----------

